# Catch & Release



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

C&R

Do you?
Don't you?

To kill or not to kill, aargh that be the question Jim lad
(With apologies to both Hamlet and Treasure Island)

There's been a few topics that have boiled over on this (or boiled under depending on your views of how PMs should be used) so probably an appropriate time for us all to stop and reflect for a minute

Discuss
(C&R that is, not my pirate influence)
Then again, feel free to practice for next talk like a pirate day if you want

Edit: poll added


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

As long as either are done quickly, I don't make a personal ethical distinction. I sometimes decide to release a fish I might otherwise eat if I feel there aren't many in that area, and I sometimes target fish I don't plan to eat (such as bream in built-up places), but I'm usually fishing with the intent of eating fresh fish.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

salticrak said:


> I will not kill any tuna tomoz.


Why still to much tuna to chew, talk about soft. 
Mostly catch and no release with the exceptions been fish I dont like to eat, unknown speices and under size


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

release ! how bout a poll ? would be interesting


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Good topic, be interesting to see where this one goes.

I do both. I usually do not release everything but also I'm pretty 'militant' in my views on the topic. When I do keep fish it is basically never to the bag limit and is what I can use in short time.

I am all for people keeping fish for the table if they wish, within reason and with consideration. It is my opinion its somebody's right to feed their family from nature if they wish.

If keeping I always try my best to dispatch the fish as quickly as possible and both knock em out and iki spike and/or bleed them to be sure.

I often see people say, well it's within the law. But I think we are beyond that now. We are smarter, more educated and have much more knowledge on the effect of any fishing on fish numbers.The laws are often well behind where I think we need to be when considering C&R (mulloway in NSW is a prime example). Laws also do not take into account regional (location by location, not just state by state) factors.

In short I don't think the laws are good enough to be the only thing to consider.

As such when deciding when to keep or C&R I will take alot of things into account such as the following:

-I consider if there are species specific problems: i.e is it threatened in any way? has it recently been threatened? I.e I wont keep a murray cod. I don't think they've properly recovered yet and don't taste very good at above legal sizes anyway
-I consider if I've recently taken a number of fish from a location, if so I will move elsewhere and 'leave it' before fishing it again or just do C&R. 
-Size of fish vs legality: i.e it's legal to take a breeding size flatty (over 6ocm) but I won't. I try to fish to return fish that add high value to the breeding stock. A perfect example of this is blue groper, legal to take in NSW but there is generally only one in area and it is the breeding male. One of the females will have to switch and this also takes time. Keeping a mid switch 'green' groper is very bad IMO. 
-Big fish: If a fish is truly a good sized catch I will always do my best to return it. I even do this for trout, a species people often keep wholesale. I don't see the point in killing say an 10lb trout when you wont be able to eat it all in one serve and somebody else can enjoy catching it. Worse still if its a river fish. 
-Small fish, even when legal and relating to the above reasons I will still return em sometimes. I.e wont keep a trout under 30cm, don't see the point, they are babies at that size. (I even do this in stocked dams, they still have to be stocked and the money for doing so comes from fisheries funds. Funds which could be spent on stocking more locations/stocking other fish)
-I think about the location, does it produce only a few fish usually and is it known as a bit fish-less? Is there likely lots of pressure? etc Does that species struggle in that location with large numbers of competing fish? 
-I have sometimes taken into account fish condition in deciding whether to C&R. Recently I kept a larger fish than I usually would as all the fish in that location seemed to be thin, I believe there may have been too much competition for food going on so they were actually struggling to maintain the population. 
- I'm even species-ist to an extent to lol. Eg, staying with trout I prefer to keep rainbows and return browns. Purely as browns grow big and fight better IMO :lol: 
- If the fish is a freshwater native 95% of the time I will return it. Occasionally keep a yellowbelly.

Probably sounds like is stress too much and never keep anything but it really is not the case and is simple to me.

- If its a bloody carp or redfin it is NOT getting released.


----------



## GaryD (Apr 7, 2012)

Amen theGT58. I will catch and kill any average legal sized fish with a maximum of 2 keepers (enough for me and my missus for dinner). Any larger ones will go back.

I usually brain them with a knife straight away and then slit their throats/guts and chuck them in my cooler bag with an ice brick.


----------



## wilson191 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thegt58 is bang on. Couldnt have said it better.
I would like to even see a maximum size limit. E.g. flat head over 70cm


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Both.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

It depends... Primarily i fish to put fresh fish on the table and because i enjoy it. I don't aim for cricket scores of dead fish, I aim for quality table fish. If i have enough for my needs, then i will practice catch and release of quality table fish. I also fish for species i deem unsuitable for the table and practice C&R. Others may enjoy eating them but that is their perogative. My criteria for keeping fish changes depending on the day and what is happening. I may release a fish one day and keep an identical one the next. But that is my perogative provided it is within the law.

Going forward, i'd like to see more slot sizes and reduced bag limits imposed on fish stocks. I believe they are part of the way forward for a sustainable fishery. Along with recreational havens and habitat protection. Catch and release is only part of the picture.

What gets my goat is when someone forces their beliefs on another when it is perfectly legal and within their rights to take a fish. I don't like cats and the inconsiderate way that their owners allow them to roam. It's perfectly legal in QLD for cats to roam as there is no legislation stopping it, but i don't abuse local cat owners. Try and tell your wife, sibling, parent, or child that their cat is a noxious pest and should not be allowed outside. See what response you get. By abusing people for posting trip reports and "skiting" about their catch it only does harm to the forum as a whole.

edit: typo


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

I do both , but generally don't eat native freshwater fish unless they ome from an impoundment . I don't eat bass , EP's or bream , but do enjoy snapper , flaties or whiting if I'm fortunate enough to catch them . It's all a personal choice and in the end so as long as its within the laws that's fine , some laws could do with being reviewed on a regular basis though . Upper size limits as eluded to in above posts would be a positive move


----------



## shell225 (Feb 6, 2013)

I do both. If I want fish for dinner then I will keep one. Otherwise I release any fish I've caught.


----------



## mrsnapperman (Oct 1, 2008)

Generally I fish to catch targeted species for the table. Just like my old man and every other generation within my heritage. Depending on species and size I will catch and release though. quick summary -

Squid, as many as I can get regardless of size
Elephant fish, all back in, not tasty and under a bit of pressure
Gummy, yes if big enough and no if too big (over 15kg)
King george Whiting, Yes all over 32cm to my bag limit, bring em on
Bream, most go back in, big one are just too old and command respect and not really that tasty IMO
Flathead, yes over about 35 to limits and regs.
Snapper, yes over 35 and to limits


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

I eat fish... but the better I get at fishing the less fish I bring home as I can trust my ability to be able to get a fresh feed next time. I will often release all the fish I catch in a session and I will rarely bring home more than enough for "today". Unfortunately at the moment I am not getting out as much as I want to and have been trying new methods so the catch rate is well down while I practice with different techniques.

cheers

John


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Squidley said:


> As long as either are done quickly, I don't make a personal ethical distinction. I sometimes decide to release a fish I might otherwise eat if I feel there aren't many in that area, and I sometimes target fish I don't plan to eat (such as bream in built-up places), but I'm usually fishing with the intent of eating fresh fish.


Probably this...saves me thinking too hard about what to write.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

My primary motivation in fishing is for food. Any C&R fishing I see as "practise". Improving my skills, learning where the fish are etc.
I've kept my bag limit a few times and will definately take more than one feed from a session. Know what? I've never had to throw the fillets away - they always get eaten. Depending on weather and other stuff, it may be 4 weeks or more before I get back out again.
I'd be interested to know what all the "one feed" people would do if they landed a legal spanish mackerel? At 75cm there's more than one feed in them.
I do target species that I do not keep any of, pure C&R. As I say, practise. It's also fun.
If you don't believe fish should be kept, then you should not agree with fishing at all.

Want a real debate? Currently in Alberta the laws that require you to fish barbless hooks have just been repealed. Not that is a contentious issue!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I'll always C&R, unless I catch what I want to keep.
I never catch what I want to keep every time out, but I nearly always catch fish.
Does that make sense?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Junglefisher said:


> Currently in Alberta the laws that require you to fish barbless hooks have just been repealed. Not that is a contentious issue!


That's interesting.

On one hand barbless makes sense for the condition of released fish

On the other hand I bet it caught a tonne of non-hardcore anglers out to the point it might have had an effect on tourism?

Tackle shops, especially little tackle racks in small town shops, usually aren't comprehensive. Local shops should have gear available to account for local restrictions though. The other day I bought a sabiki rig and had to cut it in half to make it SA legal.


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

Both!

I really enjoy a feed of fresh and so does the family. The truth is though, this little black duck will rarely place any major stress on the fish population at all.

Regarding the barbless hook issue...I find it interesting, even amusing that certain fish are revered above all others and deemed worthy of barbless hooks. I know trout fishermen (fly mostly) who frown on anyone who dare to use a barbed hook and yet those same guys have no problems at all using barbed hooks when fishing for whiting or aussie salmon. Personally, I don't have a problem with barbed hooks although barbless does make release easier.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## tj63 (Jun 1, 2011)

catch and release on 99.9% of my trips,I'll always keep a few summer whiting when I target them on poppers but only keep fish that are just legal anything over 30cm goes back and definetly not the 40cm+ models too much fun to only catch once and besides they are the breeders.As for bream, I release all especially when you consider their growth rate, a 40cm bream would be over 30yrs old and that should be crimanl to kill such a fish IMO.  Terry


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

> tj63 said:
> 
> 
> > As for bream, I release all especially when you consider their growth rate, a 40cm bream would be over 30yrs old and that should be crimanl to kill such a fish IMO.


I agree with you Terry. I never keep bream, always catch and release with those guys for that very reason.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I should probably admit to keeping stock in the freezer also. While its not that hard to go out and come back with a fish, the realities of life meant that my catching of fish doesn't match my consumption of fish so, when they're on the bite, I put some away for those times I'm either not fishing or not catching. I usually make it through the closed season for barra without running out but we're not talking about daily consumption.

I often give a fresh fish to family here or there when I'm having a good run. I can see how this could be a little "unethical" when taken to the extreme but I'm only talking about the odd fish.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Other

Predominantly C&R. Sometimes just didn't suit. Even though i haven't kept a fish for well over 12 months i am not adverse to keeping them.

An interesting topic.

cheers

rob


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

cjbfisher said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > I often give a fresh fish to family here or there when I'm having a good run. I can see how this could be a little "unethical" when taken to the extreme but I'm only talking about the odd fish.
> ...


I know what you're talking about. When the fishies are cooperating there times when I need to change my target species because I know I have one in the fridge from yesterday, 2 in the freezer from the weekend before and if I catch more than 2 on my next outing I'm in trouble.

I like to think I'm pretty much on top of that issue because I'm no stranger to the fisheries officers (for good reasons) and am half expecting a visit one day just for the sake of not being seen to be playing favourites.


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

cjbfisher said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > I know what you're talking about. When the fishies are cooperating there times when I need to change my target species because I know I have one in the fridge from yesterday, 2 in the freezer from the weekend before and if I catch more than 2 on my next outing I'm in trouble.
> ...


From what I have read and observed, the fisheries is not overly concerned about the odd fish here or there. I don't believe that the possession of an extra fish with reasonable with a reasonable explanation would be a major issue. That law is not really aimed at this sort of situation however, I have heard of the odd fisherman who has been fined.

I did a trip to Cowell (SA) a few years back and there were a number of grey nomads who made an annual pilgrimage to this spot to load up on blue swimmer crabs. These guys would labor hard every day to catch their daily boat limit which at that time I believe was 120 crabs/day - imagine cleaning 120 crabs a day. Some of these guys were there for 3 months or more with the aim of catching their daily limit of crabs. Those are the guys that should be pinched i recon, just pure greed.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

SA's had a number of possession limits introduced relatively recently probably for that reason. Nothing on blue swimmer crabs yet though. 120 a day for months on end? What kind of mental illness


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Con, you've posted link's to grey nomads being caught in your area a couple of times now
Freezers full of whiting from memory

I'm only mentioning grey nomads because thats what they were - not saying all grey nomads are like that

Trolling? Moi?
Well, I do fish with lures from a kayak ...


----------



## stussman (Aug 27, 2012)

I look into the beautiful eyes of the fish and just can't kill it. I have a fridge at home with food already in it.


----------



## Duggo (Dec 29, 2012)

I definitely don't want to keep everything that I catch, and I try my absolute hardest to be self sufficient. I've a belief that if your willing to eat meat then you should be able to kill and prepare it first, its all to do with respecting whats on your plate. Catch my own baits as often as I possibly can, and all frames get reused as crab pot bait.
I don't want to bag out every trip, but if I go away with mates for an extended trip I'm comfortable bringing home my 5 barra, or 20 reefies to share amongst family and friends, but this is a once a year occassion. 
I try to be sustainable, (helps that I'm such a shoddy fisherman) I live in hope that my grandkids generation may have a stronger fishery to enjoy.


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

i mainly fish for relaxation and enjoyment, some fish i will happily keep others i release. but i do not go out to get my limits(only 1 or 2 types of fish or crabs will i do that for) and even then if i get my limit i will release. i catch hundreds of bream a week yet i release all of them as i don't like the taste that much( wife likes em i don't) Yet red snapper i will keep my limit but i will not target that species again till i have eaten or given them all away


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

Squidley said:


> SA's had a number of possession limits introduced relatively recently probably for that reason. Nothing on blue swimmer crabs yet though. 120 a day for months on end? What kind of mental illness


Personal daily bag limit: A total of 40 (including blue swimmer and sand crabs)
Daily boat limit: A total of 120 (including blue swimmer and sand crabs)(with 3 people on board if 2 or less then individual bag limits apply)

Restrictions:

Females with external eggs are totally protected and must be returned to the water immediately.

For any queries regarding SA bag limits and changes 
http://www.pir.sa.gov.au/fisheries/home

a few of my friends work for PIRSA and i used to be a volunteer coastguard so i still get info from PIRSA on a regular basis


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

shadowrunner said:


> i catch hundreds of bream a week


 :shock: 
Wow, is it tough hauling in a net from your kayak? :lol:


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

anselmo said:


> shadowrunner said:
> 
> 
> > i catch hundreds of bream a week
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

anselmo said:


> shadowrunner said:
> 
> 
> > i catch hundreds of bream a week
> ...


nah i get most of them stocking up for livies on the shore and off the fishing pontoons. i don't want those crappy things as bait i want herring, slimeys and yakkas


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

shadowrunner said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > shadowrunner said:
> ...


cast net?


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

anselmo said:


> cast net?


yup


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

shadowrunner said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > cast net?
> ...


Ah, your post led me to believe tht you were talking about fishing, not bait gathering
Catch and release isn't usually discuused in a live bait gathering context.


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

I catch them to eat, so I stop when I have enough. Fish I don't want to eat go back. I can't see the point in catching fish I don't want...unless they're carp. When I fish in fresh water, carp help me get in contact with my inner serial killer.


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

Rose said:


> I catch them to eat, so I stop when I have enough. Fish I don't want to eat go back. I can't see the point in catching fish I don't want...unless they're carp. When I fish in fresh water, carp help me get in contact with my inner serial killer.


amen to that, nothing more satisfying that bludgeoning a carp to death with a blunt object and pretending it is someone that has pissed you off


----------



## mcrosa01 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm bit of a mixed bag.

Generally C&R but I agree with what theGT58 mentioned earlier, its more depepended on target species and location IMO. Especially with regards to Freshwater natives, which being 500km + from saltwater pretty much limits my options.

I try to release all Cod/yella out of our local lake due to smallish numbers but occasionally keep 1 or 2 out of the bidgee system only ones in the mid sizes, try and keep the big ones in there for others to catch and keep them breeding. I have seen pics of the "old" days when my parents and friends would go out and come back with 30 odd big Cod. If only more care was taken back then there be a few more of the 100cm+ still around. But like they say hindsight is a virtue.


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

shadowrunner said:


> Rose said:
> 
> 
> > I catch them to eat, so I stop when I have enough. Fish I don't want to eat go back. I can't see the point in catching fish I don't want...unless they're carp. When I fish in fresh water, carp help me get in contact with my inner serial killer.
> ...


Blunt objects aren't really my style. I use a sharp knife. ;-)


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm a mixed bag:
1) keep a fish or two if I know I will eat it (generally whiting, flathead, snapper) but normally enough for only 2 meals for the GF and I. Exception was just prior to Easter I took 3 good size snapper to feed the extended family on good friday (stillreturned 2 - 3 others). Squid i take to eat and keep the tentacles for bait.
2) i also take a quantity of baitfish (generally salmon trout which are almost in plague proportions here). They are above legal size and i use the fillets for snapper bait. My view is that if i didn't catch and freeze some bait i would have to buy more (pipis, pillies, squid) so somewhere along the line would impact the eco-system. I know sp's and lures are minimal impact and i do fish those also but bait fishing is my favoured method.
3) bycatch or target species that i don't like to eat (eg. Bream) all go back in good condition whenever possible as does excess beyond short term requirements

A guy i work with has a boat and was asking around the office prior to easter if anyone wanted any snapper. Had around a dozen in his chest freezer but doesn't eat them himself and wanted to clear it out because he was heading off fishing right over the long weekend. My blood was boiling and i had to bite my tongue fairly hard given it wouldn't have been our first run in if i had teed off on him. Wanker!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

GlenelgKiller said:


> A guy i work with has a boat and was asking around the office prior to easter if anyone wanted any snapper. Had around a dozen in his chest freezer but doesn't eat them himself and wanted to clear it out because he was heading off fishing right over the long weekend. My blood was boiling and i had to bite my tongue fairly hard given it wouldn't have been our first run in if i had teed off on him. Wanker!


Hate that
if he doesn't eat them, why kill them?


----------



## mrsnapperman (Oct 1, 2008)

GlenelgKiller said:


> A guy i work with has a boat and was asking around the office prior to easter if anyone wanted any snapper. Had around a dozen in his chest freezer but doesn't eat them himself and wanted to clear it out because he was heading off fishing right over the long weekend. My blood was boiling and i had to bite my tongue fairly hard given it wouldn't have been our first run in if i had teed off on him. Wanker!


We get a few here that get over excited with the snapper run. Try to catch as many as they can regardless of whether the can use the fish or not. Pees my off to see things like 'lazy' filleting at the ramps, guys that are just doing it to try and win a comp and the catch and release record busters. "yeah we bagged out in 15 minutes and then caught and released 80 fish in the next 4 hours" . Always plenty of floaters around from gut/gill hooked fish that dont make it. Also the issue of Barotrauma.
And yes, talking about boaties, not yakkers


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

No. I kill them if they are not native. This applies as much to trout in Australia as it does to carp.


----------



## Neal013 (Dec 19, 2012)

I release all fish i catch (unless the missus says i want fish for dinner tonight in wich case she has put the jynx on me and i dont catch anything decent) But if i go carp fishing/hunting its another story. kill as soon as we get them in and take them home to either have a fire or bury them in the garden.


----------

